# Songs for Musical/Reining Freestyles



## michickenwrangler (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think many of us do these events, but if you COULD do a dressage musical freestyle (any level) or reining freestyle, what songs would you pick?

For my current horse, I've always wanted to do a lower level dressage freestyle to a Swedish heavy metal band called Hammerfall's song "End of the Rainbow" (basically Lord of the RIngs set to music). For Grand Prix, I would probably do it to Bathory's "BloodFireDeath." It's a war song with a good marching beat and a wonderful victorious crescendo that would be great with an extended canter.

When I showed my bay Arab mare, I had hoped to do a First Level Freestyle to a medieval Spanish Christmas song called "Fum, Fum, Fum," an onomotopoeia of a guitar strum, very exotic sounding so I thought it would be good with an Arab--since the Arabs controlled Spain in the Middle Ages!

I've always thought Ted Nugent's high-energy "Great White Buffalo" would be good for freestyle reining.


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 5, 2010)

I know that one:
"Venticinco de Diciembre,
Fum, Fum, Fum..." etc.


----------

